# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Dziwnie pachnąca skóra lub paznokieć.

## miron185

Witam
Mam 24 lata jestem mężczyzną.
Ostatnio 2-3 tyg. zauważyłem że 4 palec u lewej reki (sama opuszka i paznokieć dziwnie pachną).
Dbam bardzo o chigienę i o pielęgnacje paznokci.
Podczas sesji zdarzyło mi się obgryzać paznokcie (odrazu po powrocie do domu wyrównałem paznokcie i wypiłowałem).

Co to może być? Jakaś grzybica (na paznokciu nic nie widać.)
Nie mam stanu zapalnego ani nawet zadziorka na skórze.

----------


## Krzysztof

Mało prawdopodobne, jeśli na paznokciu ani w okolicy nie występują żadne zauważalne zmiany, by przyczyną zapachu była grzybica. Proszę zwrócić uwagę, czy tylko Pan odczuwa ten zapach. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

